# me alegro que o me alegro de que



## coquita

Hola amigos del foro

Este es un tema que siempre me genera dudas.
Les agradezco si alguien me puede explicar la diferencia entre estas oraciones y darme una regla para saber con certeza cuando se debe decir "*me alegra que"* y cuando *"me alegra de que"*

El *DPD* por un lado dice que es "dequeísmo" decir:
_Me alegra *de que*  seáis felices (correcto: Me alegra *que*  seáis felices) _
_Le alegra *de que*  hayas venido __(correcto: Le alegra *QUE *hayas venido)_

Pero también dice que es “queísmo” omitir el “de” en este caso:
_Se alegra *que*  hayas decidido venir.(correcto: Se alegra *de que*  hayas decidido venir)_

 
La verdad no veo la diferencia entre las oraciones. 
Saludos


----------



## dat1grlmimi

No Estoy Segura Pero Creo Que "me Alegro De Que"es Un Poco Mas Profecional Y Directo Pero En Verdad Para Mi Son Iguales


----------



## Talant

Hola Coquita,

La diferencia es que en el primer caso el verbo es "alegrar" y en el segundo caso el verbo es "alegrarse".

En el primer caso la frase "que seáis felices" es el sujeto de la frase. (¿Qué te alegra? "que seáis felices") mientras que "me" es el Objeto Indirecto. "La victoria me alegra" "me alegra la victoria"

En el segundo caso el verbo es reflexivo, y su construcción es "alegrarse de". Por ejemplo "[él] se alegra *de* la victoria". No puedes quitar el "de" por haber puesto una frase subordinada detrás. No podría decir la función del "que hayas decidido venir", no soy tan experto en síntaxis.

Un saludo


----------



## Atajo

coquita-

Sé que ya tienes la respuesta pero sólo quería comentar que en el diario vivir vas a darte cuenta de que la gente se equivoca con la forma pronominal 'alegrarse de que'. Hay personas que dicen 'me alegro que' en vez de 'me alegro de que'. El primer ejemplo es totalmente incorrecto.


Atajo.


----------



## ieracub

Hola a todos y especialmente a Coquita:

En este hilo que habla de los errores gramaticales más comunes apareció este mismo tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=115912&highlight=alegro

Lo que ocurre con este tema es que el dequeísmo (_yo pienso *de* que _) ha sido tan brutalmente condenado que se nos ha pasado la mano y hemos terminado suprimiendo casi todos los "_de que", _aún cuando corresponde usarlos. Incluso se puede observar hasta en los premios Nobel de Literatura.

La técnica para saber cúal es la forma correcta es sencilla, se reemplaza la cláusula subordinada por la palabra _eso_:

Me alegra *que* estés bien -> Me alegra *eso*.
Me alegro *de que* estés bien -> Me alegro *de eso*.
Se alegra *de que* estés bien -> Se alegra *de eso*
Me doy cuenta *de que* estás bien -> Me doy cuenta *de eso*.
Espero *que* esté bien -> Espero *eso*.
Estoy seguro *de que* estás bien -> Estoy seguro *de eso.*
etc....

No puedes decir _yo pienso de que, _por la misma razón que no puedes decir _yo pienso de eso._

Saludos.


----------



## coquita

Mil gracias a todos!  Han sido muy buenas sus explicaciones y ahora veo mucho más claro la diferencia!

Atajo, tienes razón. Incluso a los nativos estos temas nos generan dudas como bien dice ieracub. 

Saludos


----------



## Asdrubal

dat1grlmimi said:


> No Estoy Segura Pero Creo Que "me Alegro De Que"es Un Poco Mas Profecional Y Directo Pero En Verdad Para Mi Son Iguales


Lo que pasa es que el verbo tiene dos objetos: *me* objeto directo y *de que...* objeto indirecto.
En la oración *me alegra que*... *me* és objeto directo e *que...* es sujeto. 
En la oración *me alegro que...* *me* es objeto directo y *que...* también és objecto directo, lo que es un absurdo.
El objeto indirecto és siempre antecedido de una preposicón.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Asdrubal, una pequeña corrección, si me lo permites...
"es" no lleva tilde.
Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Asdrubal said:


> Lo que pasa *e*s que el verbo tiene dos objetos: *me* objeto directo y *de que...* objeto indirecto.


Me temo que te equivocas: En "Me alegro de que...", el "de que" es un complemento regido, y en "Me alegra que..." el "que..." es sujeto. El "me" es indirecto, y ninguna de las dos construcciones tiene complemento directo, ni puede llevarlo.

El complemento indirecto solo lleva preposición "a" (cuando no es pronombre), y el directo puede llevar la misma preposición en ciertos casos. Nunca la preposición "de".


----------



## Rayines

Sólo la oración *Me alegra que*.........lleva objeto directo (*Yo soy alegrada **por....)*


----------



## Asdrubal

lazarus1907 said:


> Me temo que te equivocas: En "Me alegro de que...", el "de que" es un complemento regido, y en "Me alegra que..." el "que..." es sujeto. El "me" es indirecto, y ninguna de las dos construcciones tiene complemento directo, ni puede llevarlo.
> 
> El complemento indirecto solo lleva preposición "a" (cuando no es pronombre, y el directo puede llevar la misma preposición en ciertos casos. Nunca la preposición "de".


 
Se me olvidó los pronombres;complemento regido o indirecto es una questión de nomenclatura. 

*"Pronombre reflexivo*
La persona a la que hace referencia el pronombre es la misma que la del sujeto de la oración. Desempeña dos funciones: a) Complemento directo (la acción que realiza el sujeto recae sobre él mismo): _Elisa se alaba._ b) Complemento indirecto: _Mario se corta las uñas._ El pronombre reflexivo puede aparecer reforzado por las formas _a sí mismo, a sí misma, a sí mismos, a sí mismas._ Se une a la forma verbal algunas veces en los textos escritos: _Mimábase cada día más."_
"Valores de _se_," Enciclopedia Microsoft® Encarta® Online 2006
© 1997-2006 Microsoft Corporation. Reservados todos los derechos.
Saluto.


----------



## SpiceMan

No, no es una cuestión de nomenclatura, un complemento de régimen o regido puede ser indirecto, directo, o "regido a secas" cuando se presenta  un verbos pronominal o hecho instransitivo por un "se".

Los verbos con pronombres reflexivos no son lo mismo que los verbos pronominales.





			
				Asdrubal said:
			
		

> El pronombre reflexivo puede aparecer reforzado por las formas _a sí mismo, a sí misma, a sí mismos, a sí mismas._


_
_Me olvide de la llave a mí mismo.
Me alegré de eso a mí mismo. 

Coincido con lazarus, aunque si no lo hubiese dicho él hubiese estado un buen rato pensando qué catzo era el complemento ése . 

DPD:


> *alegrar(se)*. *1. *Cuando significa ‘causar alegría’, es verbo de «afección psíquica» y, por ello, dependiendo de distintos factores (→ leísmo, 4a), el complemento de persona puede interpretarse como directo o como indirecto: _«Freddy los alegraba mucho con sus ocurrencias»_ (Vergés _Cenizas _[R. Dom. 1980]); _«También le alegró que el dormitorio volviera a ser común»_ (Pitol _Vida_ [Méx. 1991]). Lo que motiva la alegría es, en esta construcción, el sujeto gramatical, por lo que no debe ir precedido de preposición: _Le_ _alegra que hayas venido,_ no _Le alegra de que hayas venido _(→ dequeísmo, 1a)_._*
> 2. *Como pronominal (_alegrarse_), significa ‘sentir alegría’ y se construye con un complemento introducido por _de:_ _Se alegra de que hayas decidido venir; _no se debe, en este caso, suprimir la preposición (→ queísmo, 1a):  _Se alegra que hayas decidido venir._
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


O sea, es como todo pronominal (olvidarse de, arrepentirse de, etc).


----------



## lazarus1907

Permitidme explicar mi nomenclatura:

Un verbo transitivo admite complementos directos, los cuales pueden llevar preposición "a" cuando van referidos a nombres concretos de persona o animal; si no, no llevan preposición. En la mayoría de los casos, las frases con verbos transitivos se pueden re-escribir en pasiva, y entonces el C.D. pasa a sujeto paciente. Esto no es posible con algunos verbos como "tener", que son transitivos.

Un complemento indirecto va siempre introducido por "a" (nunca por "por"), a menos que aparezca como pronombre (le, les, o incluso se).

Ambos complementos deben aparecer duplicados si aparecen antes del verbo. El indirecto se puede duplicar casi siempre.

El complemento regido va introducido por preposición (cualquiera) y aparecen con cierto tipo de verbos. No se pueden sustituir por un pronombre átono. Pueden aparecer junto a un C.D. en algunas ocasiones, pero en la mayoría de los casos, se dan con verbos intransitivos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

> _Me alegra *de que*  seáis felices (correcto: Me alegra *que*  seáis felices) _
> _Le alegra *de que*  hayas venido __(correcto: Le alegra *QUE *hayas venido)_
> _Se alegra *que*  hayas decidido venir.(correcto: Se alegra *de que*  hayas decidido venir)_


¿No es más fácil salir de dudas convirtiéndolas en preguntas?

¿De qué te alegras? Me alegr*o* de que seáis felices.
¿Qué te alegra? Me alegr*a* que seáis felices.
¿De qué se alegra? Se alegra de que hayas decidido venir
¿Qué lo alegra? Lo alegra que hayas decidido venir.

Todas las explicaciones gramáticales ya están dadas, por si hiciera falta.


----------



## lazarus1907

Asdrubal said:


> Se me olvidó los pronombres;complemento regido o indirecto es una questión de nomenclatura.
> 
> *Pronombre reflexivo*
> 
> 
> La persona a la que hace referencia el pronombre es la misma que la del sujeto de la oración. Desempeña dos funciones: a) Complemento directo (la acción que realiza el sujeto recae sobre él mismo): _Elisa se alaba._ b) Complemento indirecto: _Mario se corta las uñas._ El pronombre reflexivo puede aparecer reforzado por las formas _a sí mismo, a sí misma, a sí mismos, a sí mismas._ Se une a la forma verbal algunas veces en los textos escritos: _Mimábase cada día más._
> Saluto.


No creo que sea una cuestión de nomenclatura solo, porque en ninguno de los casos de este debate el pronombre es complemento directo o indirecto, y nunca coincide con el sujeto:

Me alegro de eso (a mí mismo  )
Me alegra eso (a mí mismo  )

Me temo que es más complejo de lo que te imaginas.

Me alegra que seas feliz


----------



## Rayines

Rayines said:


> Sólo la oración *Me alegra que*.........lleva objeto directo (*Yo soy alegrada **por....)*


Hola amigos: Me cito a mí misma, porque veo que me quedé "sola contra el mundo" con esta afirmación (ya que nadie parece compartir la noción de *me* como objeto directo). Sin negar ni afirmar, reproduzco el siguiente fragmento del panhispánico (a donde me llevó la búsqueda de _alegrar)_, que me hace pensar nuevamente en preferencias de tipo regional (disculpen si se aleja un poco del tema principal):

"*a)*Los verbos llamados de «afección psíquica» —los que designan procesos que afectan al ánimo o producen acciones o reacciones emotivas, como _afectar, asustar, asombrar, convencer, divertir, impresionar, molestar, ofender, perjudicar, preocupar, _etc.—, dependiendo de distintos factores, *admiten el uso de los pronombres de acusativo* —_lo(s)_, _la(s)_— y *de los pronombres de dativo* —_le(s)_—. *La elección de unos u otros depende básicamente de si el sujeto es o no agente activo de la acción y del grado de voluntariedad que tiene o se le atribuye con respecto a la acción designada por el verbo*: si el sujeto es animado y se concibe como agente de la acción, el complemento verbal suele considerarse directo y se usan los pronombres de acusativo (_A mi madre la asombro cuando como mucho_); si el sujeto es inanimado o es una oración y, por tanto, no puede ser concebido como agente directo de la acción, el complemento se considera indirecto y se usan los pronombres de dativo (_A mi madre le asombra mi apetito_). ......................................................................................
Con sujetos no animados influyen también otros factores; por ejemplo, cuando el sujeto va antepuesto, es más frecuente el uso del pronombre de complemento directo (_Mi actitud lo decepcionó)_, mientras que, cuando el sujeto va pospuesto, es más frecuente el uso del pronombre de complemento indirecto (_Nunca le decepciona mi actitud)_. La distribución antes señalada se documenta en zonas no leístas tanto españolas como americanas: _«Su hermano lo escandalizó»_ (Alviz _Son_ [Esp. 1982]); _«A mi madre le escandalizaba que dijera aquellas blasfemias»_ (Asenjo _Días_ [Esp. 1982]); _«Agarra a una mujer que baila, la asusta y luego se revuelca con el pintor encima de la barra del bar» _(Paranaguá _Ripstein_ [Méx. 1997]); _«De pronto le asustó morir»_ (Pitol _Juegos_ [Méx. 1982]). *En el Perú y en los países del Cono Sur se usan de modo casi exclusivo con estos verbos las formas propias del complemento directo*: _«La entrevista lo disgustaba»_ (VLlosa _Ciudad_ [Perú 1962]); _«Ese pensamiento lo preocupa»_ 
(Guido _Incendio_ [Arg. 1964]); _«A Max siempre lo asombraban estas pequeñas cosmogonías»_ (Contreras _Nadador_ [Chile 1995])."

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Asdrubal

lazarus1907 said:


> No creo que sea una cuestión de nomenclatura solo, porque en ninguno de los casos de este debate el pronombre es complemento directo o indirecto, y nunca coincide con el sujeto:
> 
> Me alegro de eso (a mí mismo  )
> Me alegra eso (a mí mismo  )
> 
> Me temo que es más complejo de lo que te imaginas.
> 
> Me alegra que seas feliz


 
Puede no es siempre, hombre!
Yo me alegro de algo: yo sujeto, me complemento directo, de algo dime tu...
*alegría* *Dame* el pan de cada dia :el pan de cada dia sujeto, alegría complemento directo, me complemento indirecto...
*me alegra la felicidad* de los demás: me complemento directo, la felicidade de los demás sujeto... 
Saludo!


----------



## lazarus1907

Asdrubal said:


> Puede no es siempre, hombre!
> Yo me alegro de algo: yo sujeto, me complemento directo, de algo dime tu...


No es complemento directo, lo siento. El verbo alegrar está en forma pronominal y el "me" forma parte del verbo aquí. Si fuera un complemento directo podrías decir "Yo soy alegrado por mí de algo" 


Asdrubal said:


> *me alegra la felicidad* de los demás: me complemento directo, la felicidade de los demás sujeto...


Este me es complemento indirecto, no directo.


----------



## ieracub

Rayines said:


> Hola amigos: Me cito a mí misma, porque veo que me quedé "sola contra el mundo" con esta afirmación (ya que nadie parece compartir la noción de *me* como objeto directo).


Inés: No te sientas tan sola. Yo también creo que me es complemento directo. Yo lo veo así:

En su forma no pronominal _alegrar _es transitivo, por lo que se construye con CD:

_La felicidad alegra el alma. _
_La felicidad alegra la vida. _

No van precedidas de preposición y satisfacen la regla de transformación a pasivas: _El alma es alegrada por la felicidad._

Entonces, en _"La felicidad me alegra" _o en _"Me alegra que ..." _el_ me_ es CD. 

La construcción parece equivalente a _"La felicidad me gusta", _pero no lo es exactamente porque _gustar_ es intransitivo (_me_ es CI), por lo que no se puede decir:

_La felicidad me gusta el alma._

Pero sí:

_La felicidad me alegra el alma_. Ahora sí que _me_ es CI.

Y como bien apunta Inés, estos verbos de afección psíquica rigen acusativo o dativo:

_A Juan lo alegraron las noticias._
_A Juan le alegraron las noticias. _

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Yo estoy de acuerdo.

Me alegra la felicidad de los demás -> me: CD, alegrar: transitivo
Me gusta la felicidad de los demás -> me: CI, gustar: intransitivo

... sin embargo, la cosa se complica en tercera persona, porque "lo/la alegra nuestra felicidad" me suena muy mal, pero quizá es porque sea leísta.


----------



## Will Kinney

Gracias por la discusión. Creo que me ha ayudado bastante.  Sin embargo, sigo con una incertidumbre.  Según el libro de gramática que tengo, se usa el subjuntivo siempre y cuando haya un cambio de sujeto.  Por ejemplo:  Me alegra que hayas venido.  Pero, ¿Qué pasa si no hay un cambio de sujeto, cómo en el caso de: Me alegro que yo puedo ir a la universidad.?  O debe ser "Me alegro que yo pueda ir a la universidad." ?

Gracias,

Will Kinney


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Will Kinney said:


> Gracias por la discusión. Creo que me ha ayudado bastante.  Sin embargo, sigo con una incertidumbre.  Según el libro de gramática que tengo, se usa el subjuntivo siempre y cuando haya un cambio de sujeto.  Por ejemplo:  Me alegra que hayas venido.  Pero, ¿Qué pasa si no hay un cambio de sujeto, cómo en el caso de: Me alegro que yo puedo ir a la universidad.?  O debe ser "Me alegro que yo pueda ir a la universidad." ?
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Will Kinney


Que le parece: Me alegro poder ir a la universidad ?


----------



## Rayines

(Te lo corregí en tu mismo texto):





Ricardo Tavares said:


> *¿*Qu*é* le parece: Me alegro *de *poder ir a la universidad, o Me alegr*a* pode*R* ir a la universidad*?*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Rayines said:


> (Te lo corregí en tu mismo texto):



Muchas gracias. Una cosita: no tengo punto de interrogación invertido en mi teclado. Otra cosa: la segunda opción, no sería "Me alegra poder ir a la universidad?"

Las demás correcciones las acepto (y muy bien....)


----------



## Rayines

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Muchas gracias. Una cosita: no tengo punto de interrogación invertido en mi teclado *(bueno, no te preocupes, yo lo agrego)  *. Otra cosa: la segunda opción, no sería "Me alegra poder ir a la universidad?" *¡Pero sí, por supuesto!*
> 
> Las demás correcciones las acepto (y muy bien....)


----------



## Will Kinney

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Que le parece: Me alegro poder ir a la universidad ?



Hola Ricardo.  Gracias por la ayuda.  Estoy de acuerdo en que "Me alegro poder ir a la universidad" suena más natural, pero mi pregunta tiene que ver con si es o no es aceptable decir también "Me alegro que yo puedo ir".

Es que, según los libros de texto, es solo cuando se cambia el sujeto que se usa el subjuntivo.  Pero, ¿Qué pasa cuando no se cambia el sujeto?  Soy profesor de español en una escuela secundaria y quisiera saber para no enseñarles mal a los estudiantes.  Ellos me preguntan cosas así.

Otro ejemplo sería: ¿Te alegras de que puedes ir de vacaciones?  ¿Es  correcto o no?

Gracias,

Will K


----------



## Will Kinney

Perdón, pero acabo de pensar en otro ejemplo.  Nos enseñan en los textos que tenemos que usar el subjuntivo con verbos o expresiones de emoción cuando se cambia el sujeto de la segunda claúsula, pero ¿Qué pasa cuándo no, como en este ejemplo?

 I am happy that I usually get good grades in Spanish.

¿Sería: Estoy contento cuando saco buenas calificacions (notas), o mejor "Estoy contento cuando saque buenas notas"?  

Gracias,

Will K


----------



## SpiceMan

No se puede decir "estoy contento cuando"... porque con "estoy" ese "cuando" es ahora.

En este caso sólo cabe el indicativo: Estoy contento porque generalmente saco buenas notas en español.


----------



## Will Kinney

SpiceMan said:


> No se puede decir "estoy contento cuando"... porque con "estoy" ese "cuando" es ahora.
> 
> En este caso sólo cabe el indicativo: Estoy contento porque generalmente saco buenas notas en español.




Hola SpiceMan.  Puede ser, pero cuando hago una busqueda de Google con la frase "me enojo cuando" o "estoy contento cuando" encuentro varios enlaces de nativohablantes que usan esta expressión y siguen con un verbo en el indicativo.  También pregunté a una nativahablante esta mañana y ella me respondió "Estoy contenta cuando saco buenas notas".  Así que, parece que el español varia de una persona a otra.

Es interesante,

Gracias,

Will K


----------



## Rayines

Will Kinney said:


> Hola SpiceMan. Puede ser, pero cuando hago una busqueda de Google con la frase "me enojo cuando" o "estoy contento cuando" encuentro varios enlaces de nativohablantes que usan esta expressión y siguen con un verbo en el indicativo. También pregunté a una nativahablante esta mañana y ella me respondió "Estoy contenta cuando saco buenas notas". Así que, parece que el español varia de una persona a otra.
> 
> Es interesante,
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Will K


Hola Will Kinney: Un pequeño detalle: sí podemos usar el subjuntivo, si la oración principal va en futuro: "Estaré contenta cuando saque buenas notas". Así, siempre se usa indicativo cuando la oración principal está en presente (como bien lo indicó SpiceMan) o pasado, pero subjuntivo en caso del futuro.


----------



## Will Kinney

Rayines said:


> Hola Will Kinney: Un pequeño detalle: sí podemos usar el subjuntivo, si la oración principal va en futuro: "Estaré contenta cuando saque buenas notas". Así, siempre se usa indicativo cuando la oración principal está en presente (como bien lo indicó SpiceMan) o pasado, pero subjuntivo en caso del futuro.



Gracias por la ayuda y las explicaciones.  Me encanta el español pero hay varias cosas que todavía no entiendo y sigo aprendiendo.

Will K


----------



## Naticruz

ieracub said:


> Hola a todos y especialmente a Coquita:
> 
> En este hilo que habla de los errores gramaticales más comunes apareció este mismo tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=115912&highlight=alegro
> 
> Lo que ocurre con este tema es que el dequeísmo (_yo pienso *de* que _) ha sido tan brutalmente condenado que se nos ha pasado la mano y hemos terminado suprimiendo casi todos los "_de que", _aún cuando corresponde usarlos. Incluso se puede observar hasta en los premios Nobel de Literatura.
> 
> La técnica para saber cúal es la forma correcta es sencilla, se reemplaza la cláusula subordinada por la palabra _eso_:
> 
> ¡Fabuloso, qué lío me has sacado de la cabeza!
> Gracias
> Naticruz
> Me alegra *que* estés bien -> Me alegra *eso*.
> Me alegro *de que* estés bien -> Me alegro *de eso*.
> Se alegra *de que* estés bien -> Se alegra *de eso*
> Me doy cuenta *de que* estás bien -> Me doy cuenta *de eso*.
> Espero *que* esté bien -> Espero *eso*.
> Estoy seguro *de que* estás bien -> Estoy seguro *de eso.*
> etc....
> 
> No puedes decir _yo pienso de que, _por la misma razón que no puedes decir _yo pienso de eso._
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## traductor3

ieracub said:


> Inés: No te sientas tan sola. Yo también creo que me es complemento directo. Yo lo veo así:
> 
> En su forma no pronominal _alegrar _es transitivo, por lo que se construye con CD:
> 
> _La felicidad alegra el alma. _
> _La felicidad alegra la vida. _
> 
> No van precedidas de preposición y satisfacen la regla de transformación a pasivas: _El alma es alegrada por la felicidad._
> 
> Entonces, en _"La felicidad me alegra" _o en _"Me alegra que ..." _el_ me_ es CD.
> 
> La construcción parece equivalente a _"La felicidad me gusta", _pero no lo es exactamente porque _gustar_ es intransitivo (_me_ es CI), por lo que no se puede decir:
> 
> _La felicidad me gusta el alma._
> 
> Pero sí:
> 
> _La felicidad me alegra el alma_. Ahora sí que _me_ es CI.
> 
> Y como bien apunta Inés, estos verbos de afección psíquica rigen acusativo o dativo:
> 
> _A Juan lo alegraron las noticias._
> _A Juan le alegraron las noticias. _
> 
> Saludos.



"La construcción parece equivalente a _"La felicidad me gusta", _pero no lo es exactamente porque _gustar_ es intransitivo . . ."

Según el Diccionario General de la Lengua Española (Vox), gustar es transitivo--lo que lo hace funcionar igual que alegrar.


----------



## juandiego

Will Kinney said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que "Me alegro poder ir a la universidad" suena más natural, pero mi pregunta tiene que ver con si es o no es aceptable decir también "Me alegro que yo puedo ir".
> 
> Es que, según los libros de texto, es solo cuando se cambia el sujeto que se usa el subjuntivo.  Pero, ¿Qué pasa cuando no se cambia el sujeto?  Soy profesor de español en una escuela secundaria y quisiera saber para no enseñarles mal a los estudiantes.  Ellos me preguntan cosas así.
> 
> Otro ejemplo sería: ¿Te alegras de que puedes ir de vacaciones?  ¿Es  correcto o no?


Hola Will.
Ha pasado algún tiempo pero tal vez aún te interese.

En caso de que no haya cambio de sujeto, también hay que utilizar el subjuntivo en la subordinada aunque en estos casos la subordinada de infinitivo es la opción preferida, más natural, como dices.

En cuanto a las oraciones por las que preguntabas:
_Me alegro de que yo puedo ir_;
_Te alegras de que puedes ir de vacaciones_;
e incluso:
_Me alegra que yo puedo ir_;
_Te alegra que puedes ir de vacaciones_;
comentar que lo normal sería utilizar el subjuntivo en la subordinada, no obstante, por alguna razón ninguna de las cuatro suena inviable con el indicativo en el que están. Creo que se trata de una oración principal que no es absolutamente clara al respecto de requerir el subjuntivo en la subordinada.


----------



## jmx

traductor3 said:


> "La construcción parece equivalente a _"La felicidad me gusta", _pero no lo es exactamente porque _gustar_ es intransitivo . . ."
> 
> Según el Diccionario General de la Lengua Española (Vox), gustar es transitivo--lo que lo hace funcionar igual que alegrar.


"Gustar" es transitivo en el sentido de _probar (un alimento)_, que se usa poco. En el sentido habitual de _agradar _es intransitivo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que me "suena" en todas esas frases es el _*infinitivo "concertado"*_, unido por medio del morfema *de* (que introduce CR), o como OD. Es un *uso puramente nominal del infinitivo*, bien como OD, o CR, o como sujeto, en especial con _gustar_, pero también con _alegrar_ en _me alegra/te alegra_.
Un saludo.


----------

